# Where's the Husqvarna love?



## Dos522 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and I have been perusing through the several different pages on the site. I've noticed that there is a lot of talk about Ariens and Toro snowblowers. As I've only been a snowblower owner for about a year now, I would like to pose a question to the more knowledgeable collective, are these the best brands? Or are these just the brands that have been around the longest, therefore you correlate longevity with quality? Also, are there other brands with just as much merit, but just less talked about?

P.S. My apologies if brand supremacy is posted elsewhere, I could not find it.









*Where can i get one of these?*


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Dos522. Here xWildBillx talks about his love of his Husqvarna: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/47249-husqvarna-st330t-track-hydro-anyone.html I love mine, try the search feature and you can find out more Husqvarna interest. After the season is over I'll most likely do a review of my 924HVX. Who knows I could probably do it now because it doesn't look snowy anytime soon.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's a picture of my Husqvarna chomping up 19" of snow. Where's more of this when we need it!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ariens and Toro make good machines, but I'd never consider them the best. Honda and Yamaha are at the top of the list for a walk behind unit.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

94EG8 said:


> Ariens and Toro make good machines, but I'd never consider them the best. Honda and Yamaha are at the top of the list for a walk behind unit.


personally I don't think Honda is the best just one of the most expensive


----------



## stnlycup67 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a Husky 8527sbe thats about 10 years old...put a new cable on the chute deflector..Its the 1st dime I've put into this machine other than 1 spark plug and oil changes. It doesnt want to idle and "surges" when not under load which I'm pretty sure will be fixed with a carb cleaning. I wouldnt have a problem recommending Husky to anyone..Now mind you I just bought a Ariens Deluxe 28+ this season and the only thing I dont care for is the chute crank instead of the dash mounted lever. Its a minor issue and I'm sure Ill get used to it in time. I could have gotten the "SHO" model and had the dash lever but didnt think $200 more was worth it. Given my experience with both..I like the Ariens better than the Husky...but not by alot. I'm sure some of it is due to the Ariens having more power and auto-turn. Just my 2cents


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you don't have a Zaugg, you don't have a snow blower.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you don't have a Zaugg, you don't have a snow blower.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xA7UJ-ubA0


Those are neat and all, but they are kind of useless unless you're doing miles of narrow pathways in heavy snowfall regions, and if it's a pathway, wouldn't it need to e cleared daily? How would you get 4 feet of snow between clearings to make one of these worth it? To me that seems like a novelty item. Leasing a skid steer or farm tractor that attaches to your pusher/blower/moldboard will clear wide areas, more efficiently and cheaper. You'll simply move a lot more snow than any walk behind and do it in comfort.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> personally I don't think Honda is the best just one of the most expensive


 NEITHER are those yamie things. over rated and way over priced.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that thing at the top I would not mind having. I always get a kick out of these vids that get posted/made. the weather looks like 40 plus degrees out no wind. some thing out of ski towns. they should come to the FROZEN TUNDRA. when it is dark. the temp is at least 10 below. and the winds coming down at 30-40 mph's. making it feel like 40-50 below. that is how the endgame is played here. so it is GO HARD, OR GO HOME!!!!!!! AND THAT IS ALL I AM SAYING ON THAT 1.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Dos522 said:


> *Where can i get one of these?*


I think the question is not where you can get one, it's how to pay for it! 

Storage could be a bit of an issue too. But if one rolled up my driveway and someone handed me the keys and said "do you want this?", I think I could work it out.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> personally I don't think Honda is the best just one of the most expensive


But... but... expensive is always better! 

I actually do respect Honda stuff - I have one of their lawnmowers and it's great.

But I don't think I'm prepared to call them the "best" until I start seeing lots of ads on C-list for 25, 30, 35, 40-year-old units in good working condition. You know, like you do with Ariens: boston for sale "ariens snowblower -new" - craigslist


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ELaw said:


> But... but... expensive is always better!
> 
> I actually do respect Honda stuff - I have one of their lawnmowers and it's great.
> 
> But I don't think I'm prepared to call them the "best" until I start seeing lots of ads on C-list for 25, 30, 35, 40-year-old units in good working condition. You know, like you do with Ariens: boston for sale "ariens snowblower -new" - craigslist


 the best snowblower is the one that fits your needs


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the best snowblower is the one that fits your needs


... and is reliable! A broken snowblower won't meet anyone's needs.

I had a Hahn-Eclipse (that I got used) from about 1976 to 1979. Since then I've owned Ariens (which also came used). I probably spent twice the time repairing that first machine than all the Ariens combined.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> they should come to the FROZEN TUNDRA. when it is dark. the temp is at least 10 below. and the winds coming down at 30-40 mph's. making it feel like 40-50 below. that is how the endgame is played here. so it is GO HARD, OR GO HOME!!!!!!! AND THAT IS ALL I AM SAYING ON THAT 1.


powershift93 nails it. LOL! Yeah, the weather conditions can take all the fun out of our, uh, fun, fer shur.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

94EG8 said:


> Ariens and Toro make good machines, but I'd never consider them the best. Honda and Yamaha are at the top of the list for a walk behind unit.


Welcome to the forum.

Honda and Yamaha are your Mercedes and BMW, premium price group. Ariens and Toro are like the Lincoln and Cadillac, have been around longer, with proven track records, for longevity, reliabilty and function. 

Honda 724 will run you around 2500US. 
*Ariens 921029 Platinum 30 369cc 30 in. are now going for 1500US.*

*Toro Power Max HD 826OXE are now going for 1400US
*

Other old school machines known for quality are Gilson, Bolens, Simplicity and Snapper.


I think snow blower preference is more about loyalty than snobbery.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you don't have a Zaugg, you don't have a snow blower.


They even make one for those really awkward driveways


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Now THAT'S a drift breaker


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> that thing at the top I would not mind having. I always get a kick out of these vids that get posted/made. the weather looks like 40 plus degrees out no wind. some thing out of ski towns. they should come to the FROZEN TUNDRA. when it is dark. the temp is at least 10 below. and the winds coming down at 30-40 mph's. making it feel like 40-50 below. that is how the endgame is played here. so it is GO HARD, OR GO HOME!!!!!!! AND THAT IS ALL I AM SAYING ON THAT 1.


I feel the same way about the clowns selling the new best way to rake a roof. Always perfect conditions and a nice low roof. Phooey! Try it at 23 feet long and the wind blowing and you are waist deep in snow. Their videos would look a lot different. You know, just sayin'.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that's kind of what SBF is here for. You know, a truth in advertising kind of thing, a consumer reports on snowblowers and things related to moving snow. Members should come here, show a product being used in real world conditions, and say what they think about it. So long as you don't get all crazy insulting and such, just give an honest review. That's what others come here to read.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> They even make one for those really awkward driveways


 Dang the middle bearing just went.


----------

